# Contractor (hybrid) vs Cabinet Table saw whats the difference?



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Contractor (hybrid) vs Cabinet Table saw. 
I am getting in the market of starting to look for a new table saw, I would like to buy new, since I plan on having this for a long, long time and I don’t want to buy someone else’s headache. However if a great CL or local ebay find comes my way I would like to know what to look for. Looking at new I want to put the limit at $1200. 
I have two major requirements in the table saw:
1. Quick fence set up for an accurate cut. I don’t want to have to guess or measure five or six times from different points to make sure the fence is the correct distance from the blade. I know there are aftermarket fences out there, but do they go on all brands of saws or only certain ones? 
2. Mobility. The saw has to be mobile as my shop is also my garage and both my wife and I refuse to park our car outside. So I have to be able to move the saw out of the way when it is not in use. 

So with that being said: 
What are the differences between the two and why is one better or worse than the other? Also are there any brands that are better than others? For instance we have a craftsman 10” hybrid http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921833000P?prdNo=16&blockNo=116&blockType=G116
and Ridgid’s version, model number R4512. Both of these saws are sub 600 dollar price range Vs. the Grizzly and jet lines witch start at $800 for what “look” like similar saws. I know there has to be a big difference, just not sure what that is. 

also 110v vs 220v why would you run one voltage over another? 

Thanks,
Tito


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Cabinet saws are usually just more heavy duty with no less than a 3 horsepower motor compared to 1 1/2 or 2. I love my jet cabinet saw! From what I understand 220 is better for the motor with a quicker startup.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A true industrial cabinet saw is significantly more robust than a hybrid or contractor saw, and typically has a bigger motor that would require running on a 220v circuit. 

The Grizzly G0715P is a hybrid saw that has a full enclosure, which can give it the appearance of cabinet saw, but under the hood it's pretty similar to the Cman 21833 and Ridgid R4512 you mentioned. The biggest advantage of a full enclosure is improved dust collection and additional mass...it's a "nice to have" feature but isn't a huge deal and isn't worth a large premium for just that feature IMO. It just so happens that the G0715P also includes a nicer fence than the 21833 and R4512, plus it has solid cast iron wings. The combination of full enclosure, fence upgrade, and solid wings are worth a premium to me, but they might not be to you....buyer's choice. :thumbsup: The actual power , trunnion design, and operation of the saws is pretty similar though.

There are some really good stock fences on some of the current saws on the market. The saws in the $500-$600 range tend to have lesser fences. You can upgrade but it can get expensive and they're rarely a direct bolt on with no drilling required....the good news is that cast iron drills pretty easily...steel is tougher though. As mentioned, the Griz G0715P has a good fence, as does the G0661. The Jet Proshop 708480/708482, and Craftsman 22116 (made by Steel City/Orion) also have nice stock fences IMO. The 22116 also features cabinet mounted trunnions which are beefier, and easier to align than most table mounted trunnions found on the other saws mentioned in this thread. 

Most of the hybrids and modern hybrid style contractor saws (open leg stand with belt drive induction motor housed inside the enclosure) will run on either 110v or 220v. The differences between 110v and 220v vary with each motor and circuit in question. In theory, there's is no discernable difference, but in the real world, 220v tends to handle peak amperage draws during startup and recovery from heavy load with less voltage loss because the load is shared by two hot legs carrying half the amperage each, thus allowing the circuit to operate more efficiently. If you've got 220v readily available, there's often very little cost to make the switch, no downside, and some potential improvement (depending on your variables). If 220v is not currently available, and you're experiencing no dimming, no sluggish starts, or other symptoms, there's little reason to bother. If you're going to install wiring in your shop, you can use smaller wire in the 220v lines, which can save some $. Most 110v circuits are fine as is if they were properly rated for the load...it's best to have a dedicated circuit just for the TS.

If you plan to get 220v, I'd seriously consider the step up to something like a Grizzly G1023RL, or G0690 3hp cabinet saws. Most of the better hybrids are capable of good hobby work, but there is a significant difference in the way they're built, the way they perform, ease of operation, and reliability. They tend to start in the $1200-$1300 range, which is more money than an entry level hybrid, but not much more (if any) than a top end hybrid.

Take a look at the underpinnings of a typical hybrid saw with table mounted trunnions:









Here's a look at the underpinnings of a Craftsman 22116 hybrid with cabinet mounted trunnions (same as the former Ridgid R4511, Steel City 35925, and former SC 35930):









Now have a look at the guts of a 3hp Grizzly G1023RL and G0690:
















Virtually any of these saws can be placed on a mobile base and be easily rolled around the shop.


----------



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty much all has been said 220 will be cheaper to run your saw on than 120v. Your saw would run more efficient on it also. But if it is not readily accessible it isn't worth it to spend much getting properly set up for 220v


----------



## Kramer (Sep 17, 2011)

Knotscott's post should be a sticky. It concise, accurate, and helpful. 
Really.....make it a sticky


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Kramer said:


> Knotscott's post should be a sticky. It concise, accurate, and helpful.
> Really.....make it a sticky


+1! EXCELLENT and educational post! :thumbsup: Thanks, knotscott!


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Knotscott is right on. I was in the market last year, and despite all the advice here to get the cabinet model, decided to save a few bucks and get the hybrid Grizzly go715p. Though it lined up ok (with the blade raised all the way) it was still burning plywood when cutting. Come to find out, some units of this model are having some alignment problems. This one would vary .019 at the back of the blade when lowered. Grizzly asked me to return the saw almost a year after purchase and let me upgrade to the go690. After unloading both from my pickup by myself and using them both, I can assure you the 3 hp 690 cabinet saw is a MUCH more substantial machine. The fence that came with it was nice, but already had an Incra that I got a good deal on before, it bolted right up and is accurate as can be. Got some locking casters from Woodcraft and made a mobile base out of some lumber and 3/4 ply and it moves around easily.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

knotscott- thank you for yor post it was exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Edit: Retracting my post. Not trying to make any waves, as it were.


----------



## IAdrew (Oct 23, 2011)

You don't have believe it but this is just what I was told. **** face


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Oct 23, 2011)

wow Drew, over react much? You were told wrong, it's a simple concept but that's no reason to call someone names when they explain the correct answer.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> wow Drew, over react much? You were told wrong, it's a simple concept but that's no reason to call someone names when they explain the correct answer.


+1

Knotscott pretty much took care of everything else as he usually does with this topic.


----------



## golfdad (Nov 18, 2011)

*saw comparison*

I was in same situation last yr and ran across a great deal on CL...Grizz 1023R with an ext fence along with router lift and router plus a box of extra's for 1200.....had to get it and replace my 18yr old Grizz contractors saw and grin....it's awesome..I did have great service from cont saw for yrs though


----------

